# Costs and Bupa Coverage for IUI



## Em26 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi there,

Just wondering how much people have paid/are paying for IUI. We've wondered if it might be cheaper getting BUPA coverage and going that way. Does anyone know anything about this? 

Thank you! 

Em


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We paid about £800 for the first IUI & about £1200 for the 2nd (more drugs on the 2nd one!) but we had ours privately & ours wasn't the cheapest clinic around. As for BUPA cover I really don't know if it would cover things like IUI or IVF as I know it doesn't for pregnancy normally.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi there

I am pretty sure Bupa and other private health plans don't cover the cost of fertility treatment.  I have a private healthcare plan and although they did cover the cost of some of my investigative procedures (lap & dye etc.) they would not cover the cost of any treatment.  

We paid just under 1000.00 for private IUI which also covered all the drugs.

Jane xx


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi

Ive just had a laparotomy though my BUPA cover.  My Consultant will be handling my fertility treatment also, but has already told me that BUPA will run a mile if any of my notes/referrals from him mention fertility...

Definitely check though, 

xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I have BUPA cover with work and it does not cover any fertility treatment.  We paid for all our treatment privately.  About £1400 for each IUI (needed lots of drugs) and about £5000 for my IVF.  

Again at the same hospital as Professor Waffle, not the cheapest place around, but good results so worth all the money spent


----------

